# It's been a long time since I post... but I have not been sleeping... 3



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

These also


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

Amazing and beautiful work!!!


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Amazing - you are so talented.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Do you have a pattern you can share for the man scarf? TIA


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you have a link for the silk scarf and the baby blanket? They are so beautiful!! Jude


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

WOW!!!..................... worth waiting for !! they are all lovely, well done you )


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes I did the pattern


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

The silk scarf, the summer and winter baby blanket are my creations and so far I have not made the patterns for them


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Roxy Foxy Lady said:


> Yes I did the pattern


Do you sell the pattern or are you willing to share? I love the silk scarf and the summer baby blanket. You are very talented!! Jude


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you 
Yes I,m willing to share 
Pm


----------



## carcazcol (May 20, 2016)

I love your work it's so beautiful. Do you have a pattern for the man scarf please.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous. You have been busy.


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

Roxy Foxy Lady said:


> Thank you
> Yes I,m willing to share
> Pm


I, too, would love the patterns for the silk scarf and baby blanket. I am an advanced crocheter so I would not need much instruction for those patterns. THE ITEMS ARE ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm10: :sm09:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Lovely work


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

mitzysviolet said:


> I, too, would love the patterns for the silk scarf and baby blanket. I am an advanced crocheter so I would not need much instruction for those patterns. THE ITEMS ARE ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm10: :sm09:


It's me again. What is the main stitch you used in the winter sleigh blanket? That pattern or tips about it would also be very welcome. I crochet baby blankets and caps for maternity ward of our hospital where I also volunteer making cat & dog pillows for pediatrics. I like to make "no holes" blankets for them and this pattern looks right up my alley. Thank you for whatever you can do for me. Violette


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful on all your projects.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Beautiful work. TFS


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You can say that again! Beautiful work!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Wonderful pieces, they look perfect!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you you are talking about the summer baby blanket?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

You do beautiful work. Thanks for sharing all your pictures with us.


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Pm


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Send me a pm


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful projects....


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

Beautiful crochet work. Real keepsakes.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

busy busy busy very nice.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

You have been busy well done lovely work.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

So much accomplished and all very lovely!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

All beautiful work. The little avit or hat cracks me up! How cute is that!


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

There are lots of guys in my family, and always hard to find the right thing to make for them; but your man scarf is perfect. Can you tell us how to get your pattern? Is it the mistake rib stitch? Would love to make them for my husband and sons. Thanks!


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice work.


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

lovely work. you sure have been busy.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely work!


----------



## SalineMIKnits (Oct 26, 2014)

wow WHAT A WORK OF ART


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

You have been busy.....good work!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Everything is wonderful!


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

You have been busy. Lovely work.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

You have been busy. They are all very pretty.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

all are lovely


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

You have been productively knitting instead of posting. That's what I should do. All your items are great. I loved seeing them.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Your work is lovely.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

They are all so beautiful.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Everything is beautiful but I really like your silk scarf - it must feel amazing on!


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

Each is wonderful, I love the aviator jacket and hat. The silk scarf is a treasure. You are amazingly talented.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love all of them


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Wonderful work. All of it.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely work all of them expressly the baby blankets.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Anrobertsn said:


> Amazing and beautiful work!!!


Agree! :sm24:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful collection.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Really great work. Would you share the pattern for the man scarf?


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! Love the baby blanket. Your work is beautiful. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness you have been anything but idle. Love the puppy hat


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

All are beautiful items. Love the brown scarf pattern.


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Send me pm


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Send me pm


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

See what happens when you quit hanging out on KP and stick to your knitting and crocheting! Beautiful finished objects! Lovely work!


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Busy lady, pretty work


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Well worth waiting for...your work is beautiful. If you ever write the patterns for the silk scarf and the summer baby blanket, I would love to have them. Thanks for sharing your projects.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Such nice projects, but really love that little jac with fun fur around the neck.


----------



## ibboop (Aug 14, 2016)

please, - would like the pattern for the men's scarf -- have some good friends who are moving from central texas to Colorado and would love to make him this scarf.
thanks, darlene aka ibboop


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

pAll so beautiful. I woud like the pattern for the man's scarf also if possible.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

You have been busy! Wonderful items!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Amazing and beautiful work!!!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: beautifully done.


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Pm


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Pm


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Pm


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Omg they are all so beautiful


----------



## nedajw (Aug 11, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern for the baby blanket. You do lovely work


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow, you have been busy. Love your knitting!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow!!! Lovely lovely!!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorgeous knitting


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

You have been busy, Where can I get the man's scarf pattern? Thanks. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, such beautiful work.


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Pm


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

I didn't make the pattern yet


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Pm


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

EVERYTHING is beautiful!!! The silk scarf and bamboo baby blanket are to die for!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

laceweight said:


> See what happens when you quit hanging out on KP and stick to your knitting and crocheting! Beautiful finished objects! Lovely work!


LOL! There's a lot of truth to that!


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Wow. With all that completed, did you sleep at all?


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work, I would love the patterns ☺☺


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

...omg...these are unbelievable. So stunning.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Listen, Roxy Foxy, i order to sleep you HAVE TO PUT DOWN THE HOOK!!!!!! hahahahaha

Great work. Will you share the border/pattern on the very first photo?


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll post on it


----------



## jcl (Jan 2, 2017)

have you posted the pattern for the man's scarf somewhere? i think its ingenious and would like to have a copy as well.


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

Pm


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful works of art!!


----------



## matildamia (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow , an amazing amount of beautiful work !


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-480769-1.html


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-480769-1.html


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-480769-1.html


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-480769-1.html


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-480769-1.html


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-480769-1.html


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-480769-1.html


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-480769-1.html


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, you have been busy doing some very intricate items. Thanks for sharing.



Roxy Foxy Lady said:


> These also


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice well done


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

You do some beautiful work. Thanks For sharing.


----------

